# root filesystem ist Read Only ! Hallo?! Warum?!



## reweiss (10. April 2006)

Hi Leute,
Jetzt mal mein neues Problem. Also folgende Situation:
Ich habe ein Laptop mit einer Festplatte und mehreren Partitionen:

   1. Windows XP
   2. Suse 9.3



So jetzt habe ich noch eine Partition erstellt und EXT2 formatiert. Dort habe ich BackTrack drauf installiert. Das mit dem Booten von allen OS's klappt auch wunderbar. BIS AUF BACKTRACK :-(
Beim starten von Backtrack schmeisst er mir jede menge Fehler raus. Das einzige was ich lesen kann ist das das root filesystem read only ist. Ich denke mal das die ganzen Fehler auch daraus resultieren.
Ich habe schon gelesen das ich das dateisystem Überprüfen soll und das dieses Problem nach einen System Crash kommen kann. Aber die HD habe ich gerade Formatiert und einen Systemcrash hatte ich auch nicht.
Ich habe auch schon was über die /etc/fstab gelesen. Aber das die Festplatte auch nicht als read only declariert. In welcher /etc/fstab muss ich den nun kucken. Ich denke mal die auf "hda5" wo Backtrack installiert ist. Hier mal die fstab's von Suse und Backtrack:

#SUSE
/dev/hda7 / reiserfs acl,user_xattr 1 1
/dev/hda5 /mnt/backtrack reiserfs user 0 0
/dev/hda1 /windows/C ntfs ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/hda4 /windows/D ntfs ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
/dev/hda6 swap swap pri=42 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts mode=0620,gid=5 0 0
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs noauto 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs noauto 0 0
/dev/dvd /media/dvd subfs noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0

#Backtrack
/dev/hda5 / auto defaults 1 1
tmpfs / tmpfs defaults 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts gid=5,mode=620 0 0
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy vfat,msdos noauto,users,suid,dev,exec 0 0
/dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs auto,users,suid,dev,exec 0 0
/dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4 ntfs auto,users,suid,dev,exec 0 0
/dev/hda6 swap swap swap 0 0
/dev/hda7 /mnt/hda7 reiserfs auto,users,suid,dev,exec 0 0
/dev/hdc /mnt/hdc_cdrom iso9660 noauto,users,exec 0 0

hda1 und hda4 sind Windows Partitionen. hda6 und hda7 gehören zu Suse 9.3 und hda5 ist die Partition wo Backtrack installiert ist. Wo muss ich den jetzt angeben das er beim booten von hda5 also Backtrack diese Partition nicht als read only mountet. Gibt es da eine Option in Grub? Ich bin jetzt ziehmlich ratlos.

Danke schonmal für eure hilfe.

Beste Grüße


----------

